# Lowell Antique Bottle Show



## slplsinbstn (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Gang:

 I was interested to know if anyone here is planning on attending this show coming up on Sept 29th in Lowell Masss. 

 This will be my first show and I paid $30 for a table. I hope this is a good investment for selling my bottles. 

 Do you people have much luck at these shows ??

 Thanks
    Jeff

 here is the link.  I had a little trouble with it, I had to update my Adobe Flash to get it to work.

Lowell show


----------



## whittled (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not a seller or a buyer but I've been going to the show for years, it's the local club I belong to. It's just fun!
 If you dig them and enjoy the outing than even a buck a piece only needs 30. Since you don't have to deal with fees and shipping there's plus right there but there is the gas to get there.
 I did a flea market Sunday and sold 2 bottles out of 7 boxes full so the show will be a better venue.


----------



## Oldmill (Aug 24, 2013)

I met a guy that said he setup at the Lowell show for the first time last year, he told me he sold for $5000 during the first hour. If you have good bottles they will sell, this guy had some great stuff. I have been thinking about going never been good luck


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 26, 2013)

Great News Guys: 

 Thanks for the info and I will hopefully see you there. 
 If anyone needs a coupon for $1 off, just let me know and I will have one ready for you. 

 Thanks again 
 Jeff 


  hHmm, now being a rookie at this I have no Idea what to ask for my bottles !! I'm sure a few of the guys and gals there will help me out while I am setting up.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Jeff, I sent a PM.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 21, 2013)

Does the discount count with early admission?


----------



## slplsinbstn (Sep 22, 2013)

I believe the discount does apply to early admission. I know it's only $1 off , but it's better then a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.
 Better hurry if you want one. I'm not sure , but maybe I could leave them with your name on it at the entrance. 

 Have a great day everyone. 


  Jeff 


 ps: Eric, I pm'd you back.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't think so, just general admission. Here's the coupon and a print off is as good as my postcard. 
 I usually forget both but I don't worry about it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeff, I got your PM, sorry I didn't get back. No problem, I may not get there anyway. I may take my dad to PA next week, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks. It's only a dollar, so it's fine.


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 27, 2013)

I can't wait for the show!! 2 days away.

 Thinking of L.G. CO. marked flasks.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 27, 2013)

WOOOOOO My first bottle show ever! I'll be there!


----------



## slplsinbstn (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok Gang
 The Lowell bottle show is tomorrow: Rules number 302. sec 4 states that ALL bottles must be purchased from my table. [][8|][8D]
 Have fun everyone;
  See you at the show

 Jeff Burnham and Jeanne Duffy.


----------



## glassgopher721 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll be there. Can't wait.
 []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 29, 2013)

I think I'm going but I got $20. $2 to get in and $10 for the club membership renewal.
 Don't expect much from me. [] or []. I don't which emoticon.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I don't think so, just general admission. Here's the coupon and a print off is as good as my postcard.
> I usually forget both but I don't worry about it.


Hmm, thought I put the link in. 
 http://home.comcast.net/~choyt48/mvbc_card.pdf


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 30, 2013)

i had fun yesterday. i got two bottles. I bunker hill pickle, and a whiskey bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2013)

Me too, but I didn't get anything. Just the buzz that Norm isn't having his tailgate sale this year.
 Bummer, I liked that one.
 Still to be confirmed though, no notice of it but no notice it's canceled that I saw on his site.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 30, 2013)

It was a good time. My first show hahaha. I got 2 milks and a Moxie. And some awesome leads on some Westport Milks. Ed Motta has another for me and I met a few dealers who I am going to call later this week to see what they have in inventory. After that went to Walden Pond for a walk, an awesome day. Well worth the ride.


----------

